# make money breeding



## studmuffin (Apr 11, 2011)

so i have 3 males and 4 females i show all of my dogs they are ADBA registerd and working to get champion status i have a breeding permit(need one where i live to have more than 3 dogs) but have not bred them yet,so can i make money by breeding them,just enough to pay for their expenses i.e food gas money to travel to shows by breeding them


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

so are you wanting us to know that you have 7 adba registered dogs or that you can make money breeding?????


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

well if you championed them, and bred them you'd be doing more than most.
which is breeding a Ho and A Zero.most kennel operators breed sh!% dogs, cause thats all they got.
throughout all realms of the animal kingdom, random breeding has become genetic failure.we breed anything to anything, and think it's beautiful.


----------



## cykolulu (Jun 27, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> so are you wanting us to know that you have 7 adba registered dogs or that you can make money breeding?????


he's wondering if he can make money,


----------



## cykolulu (Jun 27, 2010)

studmuffin said:


> so i have 3 males and 4 females i show all of my dogs they are ADBA registerd and working to get champion status i have a breeding permit(need one where i live to have more than 3 dogs) but have not bred them yet,so can i make money by breeding them,just enough to pay for their expenses i.e food gas money to travel to shows by breeding them


yea if backyard breeders can you should be able to no problem


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

No you wont make money. Not if done properly, by the time you pay for everything, figure in your time, time spent on getting the dogs titles, entry fees, food, vaccinations no you wont be making money. Then you will also realize that no one wants to pay for a good working dog and you will give them away or dump them. IMO its a terrible idea. Honestly if your asking questions, your not ready to do it right!

by the way are you CYKOLULU????


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> No you wont make money. Not if done properly, by the time you pay for everything, figure in your time, time spent on getting the dogs titles, entry fees, food, vaccinations no you wont be making money. Then you will also realize that no one wants to pay for a good working dog and you will give them away or dump them. IMO its a terrible idea. Honestly if your asking questions, your not ready to do it right!
> 
> by the way are you CYKOLULU????


:goodpost::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> No you wont make money. Not if done properly, by the time you pay for everything, figure in your time, time spent on getting the dogs titles, entry fees, food, vaccinations no you wont be making money. Then you will also realize that no one wants to pay for a good working dog and you will give them away or dump them. IMO its a terrible idea. Honestly if your asking questions, your not ready to do it right!
> 
> by the way are you CYKOLULU????


Good post:clap::goodpost:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What OFK said....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lmfao Andy!!! I think we have a winner. 3 accounts 3 personalities someone is really bored. My ban stick is a little rusty I think I need to clean and shine it to get the dust off.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This person has 3 accounts?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Lmfao Andy!!! I think we have a winner. 3 accounts 3 personalities someone is really bored. My ban stick is a little rusty I think I need to clean and shine it to get the dust off.


Looks like it's all shiny now haha :clap:


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

call weights, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahahahahahah thats great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol :-D:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! The things I miss when I'm actually working at work instead of playing on my phone lol! That dudes a moron. Three different accounts?? Wow!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I had a funny feeling this would have something to do with cykolulu/nomames. Nice sleuthing, OFK!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I had a funny feeling this would have something to do with cykolulu/nomames. Nice sleuthing, OFK!


Dude I have been thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I like it so much, I googled this.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

If you're going to troll at least be funny about it.
You got one of these?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)




----------

